# Apple tv pour ipad2



## tucxtuc (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'une apple tv mais je voudrais m'assurer avoir bien compris les changements de ios5.
Ce qui me freinait jusqu'alors était l'impossibilité (sans jailbreak) de voir des vidéos au format avi par exemple vu qu'il fallait passer par itunes.
Avec ios5 et un ipad2, on peut voir en "mirroring" n'importe quel contenu de l'ipad sur l'apple tv. Mon idée est donc d'utiliser une app comme *Airplayit HD* pour recevoir sur mon ipad les videos de mon mac et les envoyer ensuite sur l'apple tv. *Cela va-t-il fonctionner correctement, son et vidéo ?*

Quid de airfoil ? Ça ne fonctionne pas pour la vidéo avec apple tv ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Tkotm (19 Octobre 2011)

J'ai upgrade mon aTV pour tester le mirroring avec mon iPad 2.

Sachant que :
- Je n'ai fait qu'un test
- J'ai du wifi N
- Je n'ai pas de problème de lenteur sur mon réseau
- Ma télé est HD ready (donc pas full HD)

Donc j'ai test la lecture d'un film en 720 depuis l'application Plex installée sur mon iPad en miroir sur l'aTV, la qualité était moyenne et la lecture était saccadée.

(Hors sujet mais j'ai aussi testé l'application MyTF1 et sur ces applications, sans jailbreak, il n'est pas possible de mettre en miroir, on a joli message sur la télé indiquant que TF1 interdit blabla)


Vu que j'avais pas trop le temps, j'ai pas trop cherché et j'ai redowngrade l'aTV pour la jailbreak et remettre Plex.


----------



## tucxtuc (19 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse !
Cela me fait sérieusement douter pour mon achat.
D'un autre côté, je n'ai pas trop envie de me lancer dans le jailbreak, même si certains bénéfices sont alléchants.

En fait, l'atv avec le mirroring de l'ipad2 me servirait principalement aux fonctions suivantes:
- lire des videos via AirPlayItHD
- voir des applis éducatives pour mes filles (solar walk par exemple)
- des petits jeux en famille (monoply, trivial, etc)
- éventuellement internet
- photos

D'autres avis sur la question ?

Merci !


----------

